# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 50G or 190L and My 15G Tanks



## Tankman

Hi, here's a photo of my smaller tank (top) and my biggest tank.
All constructive criticism welcome








Update: 1 Feb 2006










Fauna:
1 Siamese Flying Fox
13 Harlequin Rasboras
2 Marble Algae Eaters

Flora:
Sag, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)
Sword, Rosette (Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica')
Red Cabomba (Cabomba piauhyensis)
Red Ludwigia (Ludwigia mullertii)
Vals, Jungle (Vallisneria gigantea)
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green'' (unsure)
Cryptocoryne Parva
Vallisneria americana 'Mini twister'










90cm x 50cm x 50cm (36in x 18in x 18in), 189.9 liters.
Fauna:
3 Siamese Flying Foxes
3 Marble Algae Eaters
10 Juvenile Bosemani Rainbows
1 bigger Rainbow (unsure of sp)

Flora:
Vals, Jungle (Vallisneria gigantea)
Green Temple Narrow (Hygro corombosa)
Eusteralis (Eusteralis stellata)
Java Moss (Vesicularia dubyana)
Sag, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)
Spatterdock (Nuphar Japonica)
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Giant Red Rotala (Rotala macrandra)
Broad-Leaved Dwarf Nana. (Anubias barteri) 
Echinodorus 'Red Flame' (Echinodorus x. 'Ozelot')
Echinodorus 'Rosé'
Amazon sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)
Aponogeton ulvaceus


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

For the purpose of photography, a bland background would look nicer; say, a blue or black or white piece of cardboard would work. Also, try to cover the door and all windows in the room so you won't see any reflections. Although, I have to say the one with the door looks awefully familiar to one of my pictures







So I know what you went through.

Plant growths look good. For smaller tanks, I would use less varieties of plants to make the tank look more full. I know this sounds paradoxical but less is more. I would also suggest using plants with smaller leaves to make the overall appearance more proportional. Fish choices are great. Using one species in a tank looks so much better and is one way closer to being a good scape.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tankman

> nicer; say, a blue or black or white piece of cardboard would work. Also, try to cover the door and all windows in the room so you won't see any reflections. Although, I have to say the one with


Thanks for the tips. Much appreciated








Also noticed that Amano tends to favour plants with smaller leaves as opposed to the more showy and larger versions









Keep 'em feedback coming, people


----------



## sherry

I am loving those rainbows









the tanks look really nice.. I especially like your choice of plants in the larger one!


----------



## Tankman

Thanks for yr feedback, Sherry ~ Will be cleaning my tanks tomorrow...


----------



## Tankman

Hi guys, here's an updated pic of both my aquariums with the latest plants


















Flora of Big Tank:
Vals, Jungle (Vallisneria gigantea)
Green Temple Narrow (Hygro corombosa)
Eusteralis (Eusteralis stellata)
Sag, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)
Spatterdock (Nuphar Japonica)
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea lotus)
Giant Red Rotala (Rotala macrandra)
Broad-Leaved Dwarf Nana. (Anubias barteri) 
Echinodorus 'Rubin'
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Amazon sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''
Marsilea hirsuta 
Vallisneria americana 'Mini twister'
Pearl Grass (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
Cyperus helferi (Cyperus helferi)
Blyxa echinosperma
Bolbitis heudelotii










Flora of Small Tank:
Sag, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)
Sword, Rosette (Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica')
Red Cabomba (Cabomba piauhyensis)
Ludwigia repens
Brown Wendtii Cryp (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
Cryptocoryne Parva
Pearl Grass (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
Blyxa echinosperma

ps- As usual, all constructive criticism welcome


----------



## KRiley

Wow! Those really filled in. Nice tanks!!


----------



## Tankman

Hey man, thanks







The smaller one can be better with time though


----------

